# Venison Question



## justpassingthru (Mar 25, 2011)

I have only tasted venison one time and it was ground and made into a venison burger, it was quite good.

The meat supplier for the store where I buy my meat is in New Zealand and they raise and butcher their own venison, I'm going to ask the butcher to order some so that I can experiment with it for sausage making, but I don't know what cut to suggest to him, Since he ordered the tri-tip for me and it went over so well he has it for sale everyday, I want to be sure what I suggest in venison will be profitable for him too, ...they have front leg, shoulder, hind leg, loin and of coarse the tenderloin and ribs, but I'm afraid these two cuts would be too expensive to try at first,. ...so let's hear it, what would you suggest?

I hope this works, this is the suppliers web page.

http://www.silverfernfarms.co.nz/Ou...ducts/Product-portfolio/products.asp?c=5&DP=1

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## bbally (Mar 26, 2011)

Hind leg.  If these are farms raised you will need 10 percent pork fat.

If these are wild deer you will need 15 percent pork fat and 5 percent beef suet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2011)

Gene,

I agree with Bob, get the hind leg.

The loins & backstraps would be great, but why pay the extra for sausage.

If I were you, I would get the cheapest hind leg deal, probably the one with "bone in" and all the silver skin still on for you to clean off, yourself.

Then when you get it, take your time and cut ALL the red meat away from anything that isn't red---fat, silver skin, connective tissue. Only use the red meat, and add the fat you need from pork and/or beef.

Deer fat is terrible!

Bear


----------



## metal man (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree with the others. Get the hind leg for your sausage if you have the choice.

Now if you want some pan fried goodness get one of those tenderloins while your there. Battered and pan fried TL on the side with some good ole homemade gravy and biscuit is hard to beat


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 26, 2011)

X3 on the hind quarters. There isn't a a lot of meat on the front quarters but the hind quarters have some really nice roasts that you can make into sausage or save a few and make other things. Make sure you get all of that tallow/fat and silver skin off of there as well.


----------



## blzafour (Mar 26, 2011)

I would say the hind legs... more meat and better cuts if you want to have a roast to eat. I make alot of venison summer sausage and all I do is de-bone the meat and save the backstraps and the inside tenderloins and I grind the rest up for sausage, venison bacon, snack sticks, and landjagers.Any questions just ask... take care! Good Luck

                             Blza


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree with the others but I would cut a roast or two out of them to try as well


----------



## meatnbeer (Mar 26, 2011)

The only thing I ever use for venison sausage is the scraps that are left over.  I would never grind something that I consider an actual cut of meat.  They do have what looks like trim, but like you said, you want it to be profitable for him to, and not everyone out there is going to be making sausage.  For Him I would think the most profitable cut would be the tenderloin, since that is what any Joe off the street can identify with.  But I will go to Tahiti and find you if you grind tenderloin for sausage. 

If you do end up using a hind leg, I wouldn't waste your time with removing the silver skin.  Definitely remove any fat there is, that's not a good flavor.  But I spent a lot of time removing the silver skin the first time that I made sausage.  The past few times that I have made it I just remove big chunks and grind the rest.  It is being ground for sausage.  You won't even know that the silver skin is there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2011)

I thought I had this yet:

Gene,

This is what the pieces of hind quarter should look like after trimming all of the nasty stuff off.

Gotta get ALL the fat off, and as much non-red stuff that isn't too difficult to remove.

I used these to make dried beef, but this would be great in sausage.

Bear


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your advise, looks like I'll be suggesting to him to order the Denver Leg with 8 pieces, all of the meat he orders from Silver Fern Farms has the silver skin removed, I doubt that the people would know to remove it or even take the time to.

Now another question if you don't mind, several of you suggested to use the roasts, how should they and the other pieces be cooked, I need suggested ways of cooking so that the butcher can include that on the label, the French way is they are told how to prepare the food and they don't deviate from it.

Thanks again for all of your help.

Gene


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 26, 2011)

Bear,

From your photo it looks like you have 8 pieces, that must be what the 'Denver Leg' cut from the supplier will consist of, I'll print out your photo along with the info on the website to show/convince him. 

Funny thing, the last few times I've been to the meat department, the butcher has been standing by the tri-tip talking to someone, I'll give him the thumbs up and he'll nod his head, ...I guess he's making money.

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Bear,
> 
> From your photo it looks like you have 8 pieces, that must be what the 'Denver Leg' cut from the supplier will consist of, I'll print out your photo along with the info on the website to show/convince him.
> 
> ...


Actually that was really 6 pieces, not a couple against each other. I just deboned & filleted them out in nice size pieces, and cleaned them all up for making Dried Beef Venison out of them.

As for the roasts, I'm sure there are many guys here that can tell you better ways to make a roast than I can, like marinating in wine & such. I never was interested in doing Venison roasts.

Bear


----------

